# Antler Staining Revisited



## bjmcclung (Sep 21, 2010)

How long will that last? I like the idea, but will it be permanent? Honest question, not trying to be smart.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

is it sticky with sap afterward?


----------

